# Free McDonald's coffee for hitchhikers



## Tony Pro (Nov 3, 2017)

I don't know if this tip is of any use to Americans, but here in the UK, the McDonald's loyalty card program seems designed for exploitation.
Instead of a stamp or hole punch like most cafes, you fill out McDonald's loyalty cards by peeling the sticker off each cup you buy. You only need 6 for a free coffee.
I think this is of particular interest to hitchhikers, because we do a lot of walking along highways, where discarded coffee cups probably make up 20% of roadside rubbish. Keep an eye out for the distinctive black McDonald's cups and you're sure to collect a few stickers during a full day's hitchhiking. 
Then stop by Micky D's in the morning while people are guzzling coffee. I always cruise for abandoned cups on tables before employees clear them up. Then I do a bit of rummaging in the trash (it's also worth checking all bins in the vicinity, at bus stops, etc.) Finally if I still need more, I just go around the tables and ask people if I can have their sticker.
You can fill up a couple cards per day no problem. And with winter settling in, a couple hot drinks make a big difference when you're clocking long hours by the roadside.


----------



## sd40chef (Nov 3, 2017)

In Canada it is the same although you need 7. I go thru their dumpster usually and whatever I find doing normal daily stuff along with that. Can get a free refill as well. Definitely a useful trick/scam.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 3, 2017)

Oh man when I drank soda I'd always everyday keep an old McDonald's soda cup and just refill. Did that with coffee cups driving cross country many times. Or right from the trash can refill please. Only ever been told no a few times. But I also I've sort of reached a principle to give McDonald's not a single penny nowadays


----------



## vannevar (Nov 3, 2017)

Tony Pro said:


> I don't know if this tip is of any use to Americans, but here in the UK, the McDonald's loyalty card program seems designed for exploitation.
> Instead of a stamp or hole punch like most cafes, you fill out McDonald's loyalty cards by peeling the sticker off each cup you buy. You only need 6 for a free coffee.
> I think this is of particular interest to hitchhikers, because we do a lot of walking along highways, where discarded coffee cups probably make up 20% of roadside rubbish. Keep an eye out for the distinctive black McDonald's cups and you're sure to collect a few stickers during a full day's hitchhiking.
> Then stop by Micky D's in the morning while people are guzzling coffee. I always cruise for abandoned cups on tables before employees clear them up. Then I do a bit of rummaging in the trash (it's also worth checking all bins in the vicinity, at bus stops, etc.) Finally if I still need more, I just go around the tables and ask people if I can have their sticker.
> You can fill up a couple cards per day no problem. And with winter settling in, a couple hot drinks make a big difference when you're clocking long hours by the roadside.




yes specially since i love being in britain, and the britz/scotz/welsh/irish, but i HATE paying 4 poundz sterling for a fukkin mediocre coffee


----------



## Rich (Nov 9, 2017)

Easier then digging through garbage...

https://www.observanow.com/invite#distinct-puma


----------



## angerisagift (Nov 9, 2017)

I like to use McDonald's app. Day after Broncos play $1 Big Mac or Saugage McMuffin and other great deals.imo. like free large drink or McCafe with purchase. BOGO deals


----------



## Rich (Nov 9, 2017)

I use the app also. It's how well the major sports teams do in the area you are in. Also they have a buy x McCafé and get one free but it's a pain sometimes.


----------



## angerisagift (Nov 9, 2017)

Rich said:


> I use the app also. It's how well the major sports teams do in the area you are in. Also they have a buy x McCafé and get one free but it's a pain sometimes.


True, sometimes the barcode or whatever it is called doesn't show up. We just uninstall and redownload app. Also, different restaurant at Taco Bell during baseball if the team that in your area scores 7 runs $.50 tacos.#Cheapfood


----------



## Kuchi Kopi (Jul 15, 2018)

If you bring your coffee cup to the register and ask for a refill they're free. Just gotta have a cup. Sometimes they mark the cup with an "x" after one refill or ask for a receipt but usually not. At least in the States.


----------

